# Uploaded photos



## jp61 (Oct 26, 2012)

Not sure when this took place or how, but prior to me noticing the change, whenever I would upload/post pictures  they would automatically go to my album. That is no longer the case and I don't see any options to change it. Help?


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 26, 2012)

I see what you're saying Joe. I just tried it and I didn't see any option. I remember you used to have the option because I had it turned off but I don't see it now. I will forward this to the admin team and see if there is a reason, I know the way you upload has changed and this might just be part of the update.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave!


----------

